# Nikon remote shutter release question



## tissa (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi pros and beginners! 
I have a question. I recently purchased Micnova MQ-RC2 remote control. Great product, works fine BUT I can't seem to be able to use it in BULB mode. It just keeps taking pictures if I keep the shutter button down. Am I doing something wrong or is it simply not designed to work in BULB mode for long exposures? If not then what product will allow me to shoot long exposures? Thanks!


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 21, 2012)

What camera are you using, that is also a third party remote from what I can gather. I have a knock off ml l3 that seems to work awesome, but when I am doing longer exposures. Prefer a wired remote, u can get a off brand one for Nikon for less than 20, they also let you do time lapse and such without having to fool around with the menus.


----------



## tissa (Apr 21, 2012)

I have Nikon D5100. This one was not expensive either and it is a wireless remote


----------



## STM (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you check to see if it has a lock on it? I have an off brand one for my D700 and although it is not instantly obvious when you look at it, there is a small sliding lock around the shutter button marked very inconspicuously "hold" which lets you slide it over the button once it is depressed and lock it down in the "Bulb" mode.


----------



## tissa (Apr 21, 2012)

nope. THere is no lock. I guess that it why it is not working in BULB


----------



## MTVision (Apr 21, 2012)

tissa said:
			
		

> nope. THere is no lock. I guess that it why it is not working in BULB



Mine has a lock but it still works in bulb mode by just holding the button down. Once you release the button the exposure is done. It's odd that it would just keep taking pictures continuously. You can use bulb mode w/o a release cord/remote - you just have to hold the shutter down the entire time.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 21, 2012)

The new with locks are wired, I have never seen a wireless remote with a lock.Usually with the wireless ones u click ones for for exposure start and once again to finish exposure. Get yourself a new one from fleaby for a few bucks, the ones that actually look like. Nikon ml3 if u still have problems get a wired one, they aren't very expensive.


----------



## tissa (Apr 21, 2012)

YEah i dont know mine just keeps taking pics if i hold a button down. If i dont hold it it just takes one and that is it. Will have to look for a different one i guess


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2012)

Nikons ML-L3 will not work in B, so I suspect any ebay "For ML-L3" will be the same.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Apr 21, 2012)

does it not work in time mode? On my knockoff remote I press it once to open shutter and again to close it


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Nikons ML-L3 will not work in B, so I suspect any ebay "For ML-L3" will be the same.


The ML-L3 worked fine in BULB mode with my D90. I used one to make several 20 minute exposure star trail images.

First press of the ML-L3 button started an exposure, and a second press 20 minutes later, as timed by my wrist watch, ended the exposure.


----------



## LungFish (Apr 22, 2012)

That's how my Nikon version works too, which is much better because you don't need to stay in line-of-site to keep the shutter open. It doesn't take continuous shots when you hold it down, but the knock off model may be different outside of what it's supposed to do.

Edit - I started this before Kmh posted, and then wandered off, which is why my answer is basically superfluous


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

My ml-l3 works fine in bulb mode.


----------



## tissa (Apr 22, 2012)

no it doesnt. It goes into Time mode but just keeps taking a picture in accordance with a shutter speed (if it is 30 seconds then it will take a pic every 30 seconds in i keep the button down; if it is 1/1000 seconds then will take pictures fast if i keep the button pushed)


----------



## MTVision (Apr 22, 2012)

tissa said:


> no it doesnt. It goes into Time mode but just keeps taking a picture in accordance with a shutter speed (if it is 30 seconds then it will take a pic every 30 seconds in i keep the button down; if it is 1/1000 seconds then will take pictures fast if i keep the button pushed)



Not sure who you were replying to so I may be misunderstanding this but in bulb mode there is no defined shutter speed. So, I'm not sure what the "taking a picture in accordance with a shutter speed" means. The shutter speed shouldn't say 30" or 1/1000. On the D5100 it will say Bulb in place of the shutter speed numbers. Holding the shutter button on the camera (or a remote/cable) _should_ keep the shutter open for however long you hold the button down.


----------



## tissa (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry you are right (i wasn't thinking when i wrote that). In BULB mode it turms to TIME and just keeps taking pictures if i hold the remote button down


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 22, 2012)

tissa said:
			
		

> Sorry you are right (i wasn't thinking when i wrote that). In BULB mode it turms to TIME and just keeps taking pictures if i hold the remote button down



If you are using a remote, one click opens the shutter, second closes it during bulb mode.


----------



## tissa (Apr 22, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> tissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUH! THANK YOU! I thought I had to hold it for as long as I want the shutter to be opened (and there was no manual for the remote to explain otherwise). It actually works as you described. Sorry everyone! *i feel like a dummie*


----------

